# WHo am I really?



## Lilly (May 23, 2010)

So who am I really
A name
A date
Something just to be filled out on a form
Some data in a computer
Is that all I really am

Or am I person
Who is known a certain way
Has a certain something something to be remembered
Has words worth hearing
Has things that take up space 
Which I do not know
I just know I am a person

(if that makes sense cool if not oh well jus something I was thinking)


----------



## wildboy860 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## drinkycrow (May 23, 2010)

you are what your perceptive abilities allow you to be... btw roger daltrey is a beast


----------



## menu (May 24, 2010)

I like the writing. well said. good thought.

and the drummers face in that video is fucking hilarious


----------



## connerR (May 24, 2010)

A name, a date, something just to be filled out on a form, some data in a computer, all of these are relative. Consider the standouts in history books: Abraham Lincoln is just a name, Christopher Columbus will be remembered for one date, the United States Constitution is just something that was filled out on a form, the human genome is just some data in a computer.

Who are you? Who cares. All you need to know is that you are.


----------



## Pheonix (May 24, 2010)

Abraham Lincoln is more than just a name, he has a direct influence on the world today. Christopher Columbus is remembered for more than just a date, he is remembered for an idea that at the time was unpopular he still believed to be true and was later proven to be true. The United States Constitution is more than just a form, it is an idea and a philosophy of principles that has shaped this country for centuries and will continue to do so for centuries. But your right about the Human Genome, it is just some data in a computer, that computer is you and me and every human for it is the Operating System of us and without it we would be nothing. I don't mean to jump down your throat, your examples really are good examples cause even if you think their just a name, date, form, and data they are still influencing the world around you weather you know it or not. Is it reality if you don't notice it as reality? Yes it is


----------



## Lilly (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks all this jus from a random thought I had one day

I know I'm more than a name a date & a few numbers


----------



## Deleted member 1802 (Jun 7, 2010)

You can never know who you are fully, we live in a universe of non-simultaneous events. you are the moment and the never.


----------

